# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my previous tanks



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

sorry for pic quality but just like to share my pics







first is my 30gallon


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

sorry for pic quality but just like to share my pics







first is my 30gallon


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

10g


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

10gallon


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

another 10gallon


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

finally my 2.5g


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice. Another worthy contestant!


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

he he thanks







theres a lot of people here with really nice tanks and they definitely should enter the contest.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Ancient,

Those are some nice tanks. Keeping good-looking stems in a 10-gallon tank takes a lot of work. While I like the 10's I'm especially keen on the 30 gallon at the top.


Roger Miller


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> Ancient,
> ...


thanks very much. yes, 10's are a lot of work but nothing to a 3.5 gallon that i have right now (shudda stuck with ten g's or use slow growing plants) oh the 30 doesnt look like that now, i changed the plants planning on entering it in contest but have some really noticeable bald spots in foreground at the moment so might not make it in 3weeks








anyways heres how the 30 looked like a month ago (glosso has grown in but with bald spots still)


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

You should enter anyway. "Bald spots" will always be more evident to you than to anyone else.


Roger Miller


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

ok, ur probably right.


----------



## tuvia schwarz (Apr 10, 2004)

very nice pics it looks like the tanks are full with algea but im sure its only the quality


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by tuvia schwarz:
> very nice pics it looks like the tanks are full with algea but im sure its only the quality


the first ten g has algae on right front glass at bottom, the rest has a little bit here and there (green spot algae)


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

pimp tanks


----------

